
Ask HN: Simple ideas for weekend hack? - srkiranraj
I would love to build something this weekend. Something simple, built upon API's of other application or simple hack. Ex: http://snapsite.me/demo.php, http://www.ngotha.com/
I would love to hear ideas from you. Definitely it should be helpful to other followers of HN.
======
anujkk
A less interesting idea(that can make you some money) - Hack a Wordpress theme
using <http://underscores.me/> and Twitter Bootstrap. I did it as a weekend
project last sat/sun.

Another idea :

Knowledge Explorer : Write a scraper that crawls sites like
HN/Reddit/StackOverflow/Quora etc and organizes articles/questions/discussions
etc in categories like "Python", "Ruby", "UX", "Machine Learning". Allow users
to explore it according to these categories and sort it on basis of
votes/comments/answers/etc. It will involve web scraping and machine learning.
I need it personally.

~~~
srkiranraj
Thanks a lot. Cool ideas. A quick question on second idea, except HN others
already categorize posts based on tags. Why would a user need to visit another
website to explore the same?

------
keytovlad
Always had this idea: an app that notifies you when someone responds to a post
on a forum. For example, if I'm looking to hire a freelancer and I post on 10
forums I don't want to bookmark and check each one but I also don't want to
get email notifications everyone either.

------
eranation
Good timing, just had a SO question that fits a weekend project:

Implement social share count API in Scala / Java:
<http://stackoverflow.com/q/12847138/239168>

I would do it myself but my wife and 2 small kids will object.

